# sold my full steel doors



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I finally have major problems with my back lifting the full steel doors on and off my Jeep, so I sold them, Yea I know its starting to get cold, that's why I was trying online to find both upper and lower soft doors cheap, well the wife found a set cheap have a look

http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n513/Ken_Hummell/20151006_071320.jpg


----------

